# Labeling per NEC 312.8(A)(3) Feed Through Conductors



## jar546 (Sep 20, 2019)

If you have a service that from the load side of the meter-base enclosure then feeds to two service disconnects next to each other, using the first disconnect as a feed through to the second service disconnect, would you still have to comply with NEC 312.8(A)(3)?

If you say yes, since there is no disconnect and they are actually service conductors going through the first/closest disconnect to the meter base, what would you require on the label?


----------

